# October '03 production



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I ordered a 330Ci early in September.
I got an expected production date of 10/11/02 (week 41).

I called BMWNA today (10/01) and they said the car is in the paint shop. It looks like they are 2 weeks ahead of schedule! My car is being built at Regensberg according to VIN and the FAQ.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I ordered mine (325i, 5-speed, Topaz Blue, Premium Package, black leatherette) on September 6. The website had me 'scheduled for production 10/04/02', but when I called BMWNA on 9/27/02, the car had been constructed and was 'waiting for transport'.

As of today (10/03/02) - it's Status 190 - in transport, on the train from Munich to Bremerhaven to be put on the ship.

And then the fun begins, because, 30 or so days later, when the ship arrives at the shores of the United States of America, Port Hueneme, CA, part of the port system of Lost Angeles - will there be someone to unload it? 

Or will I have to swim out about 6 miles and climb on the boat to see it? :tsk:


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

*loading*

Hey, I ordered mine last Saturday, the 24th I believe, and as of 10/03 it was status 190 as well, we may be on the same boat. Let me know if you figure out what ship. I hope its one thats got a sober crew and plenty of bubble padding.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *I ordered mine (325i, 5-speed, Topaz Blue, Premium Package, black leatherette) on September 6. The website had me 'scheduled for production 10/04/02', but when I called BMWNA on 9/27/02, the car had been constructed and was 'waiting for transport'.
> 
> As of today (10/03/02) - it's Status 190 - in transport, on the train from Munich to Bremerhaven to be put on the ship.
> 
> *


OK. I just called (10/04). My car is built (status 155). They said should be 160 today. I'm getting really syc'd. I have topaz-blue/gray w/ manual.

I'm in Monrovia. I see you are close by in Chino Hills. I ordered my 330Ci through Shelly. What about you?

Matt


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

mwette said:


> *
> 
> OK. I just called (10/04). My car is built (status 155). They said should be 160 today. I'm getting really syc'd. I have topaz-blue/gray w/ manual.
> 
> ...


Greetings, neighbor!

Weeelll, I first checked out Savage BMW in Ontario, and I took a test drive (of an automatic; they told me that hardly anyone asks for manuals - hmm....)

So I went down to Crevier BMW in the Santa Ana Auto Mall; my experience is that the Orange County/LA dealers tend to have better selections and treat customers better than the Inland Empire people. Crevier did have a 5-speed for me to test drive, the guy I'm dealing with (Paul Mooradian) is a good guy and cracks me up. I told him I was paying cash and wanted to get out the door for $35K - and that's what I'm paying (actually $34K; I gave them $1000 already)


----------



## msilva (Aug 5, 2002)

It's great to hear that everyone's production is moving along!

I also have a 330Ci being built at Regensburg for week 41. I called today (10/4) and it's still at 150.  

Oh well, guess I'll just have to wait. Hopefully my car will catch up with yours in production!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Oh you lucky people!*

My original prod date was bumped from 9/27 to 10/25! 

Of course with this dock worker strike on the West Coast who really knows when we'll actually lay our hands on little german funmobiles...

Maybe you'll get lucky, I hope!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Oh you lucky people!*



machmeter said:


> *My original prod date was bumped from 9/27 to 10/25!
> 
> Of course with this dock worker strike on the West Coast who really knows when we'll actually lay our hands on little german funmobiles...
> 
> Maybe you'll get lucky, I hope! *


How did your production date get bumped a month? That's ugly! :tsk:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: loading*



Buff_AGM said:


> *Hey, I ordered mine last Saturday, the 24th I believe, and as of 10/03 it was status 190 as well, we may be on the same boat. Let me know if you figure out what ship. I hope its one thats got a sober crew and plenty of bubble padding. *


Where in New York did you order from ?

I placed an order for a 330i over at Rallye about 1 1/2 weeks ago, my car is at a 150 status and I was told by next Friday it should be completed . . . at this rate I am pretty sure my delivery will be earlier than my anticipated 11/27 date


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Maybe a silver lining?*



Patrick330i said:


> *
> 
> How did your production date get bumped a month? That's ugly! :tsk: *


Who knows? BMW must have their reasons. Anyway, the good news, I guess, is that I should get the third headrest in the back seat, and hopefully BMW will have worked out any initial-production bugs. So I hope.


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

*where*

I ordered from Gault Autosport, Binghamton NY, but I live near Rallye, couldnt get the right price from them. The dealer expects the car before the end of October.


----------



## SpiralingDown (Sep 28, 2002)

I placed my order for a 325i on Sept 28th (SB, 5-speed, PP, SP, HK, Xenons, Sand Cow w/ folding rear seats) and as of yesterday (10/05) I was at status 150-- production started.

My car is being built in Munich (according to my VIN).

I'm am new to ordering a Bimmer and I was wondering... aren't most 325i's built is S. Africa? On the roadfly board a guy mentioned that his 325i is also being built in Munich. And I believe someone mentioned Munich in this thread for their 325i as well. Did the S. African plant go out of business? I don't really care one way or the other... or should I?

Are there differences between the German and S. African build qualities...

Sorry, I don't mean to guano this thread... I'm just a bit curious... and also very envious of all of those who will receive their Bimmers before me.  Congrats~


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

SpiralingDown said:


> *I placed my order for a 325i on Sept 28th (SB, 5-speed, PP, SP, HK, Xenons, Sand Cow w/ folding rear seats) and as of yesterday (10/05) I was at status 150-- production started.
> 
> My car is being built in Munich (according to my VIN).
> 
> ...


Congrats on the order . . . from what I understand the 325's can be built in either the South Afircan plant or in Germany . . . as far as quality I wouldnt think twice about it. BMW has there strict procedures & Guidelines no matter where the cars are built and I have never heard anyone ever mention or complain about a car built in S. Africa and I have been on these boards for years.

Hang in there while going through the waiting period . . . it can be painful. Sheesh, I've have a 330Ci now and all of a sudden I am really wanting my new 330 (also at status 150).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: where*



Buff_AGM said:


> *I ordered from Gault Autosport, Binghamton NY, but I live near Rallye, couldnt get the right price from them. The dealer expects the car before the end of October. *


Isn't Binghamton a REALLY long trip to buy a car ? Are you getting an incredible deal ?

I get what I think was a decent price from Rallye plus one main reason I bought from Rallye again was that the service advisor I have is excellent . . . he really goes the extra step to satisfy the customer.

Another reason to buy locally is the fact that you only get a loaner car from the dealer you purchased your car from.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*while waiting*

While waiting for 'Karl' to arrive (probably early November, I'll probably get him around mid-November, due to various factors, including the Port Hueneme thing...) I've been giving thought to how I need to take care of him and keep him nice and clean.

Now, I have to admit to feeling verrrry intimidated by reading the Detailing forums (arrrgh! Zaino! claying! washing with Dawn! brake dust! arrrgh!  ) I want to keep him nice, but not to the point of OCD (obssessive-compulsive disorder).

Soooo, I've decided to:

(a) Clean the brake dust off his wheels first, using dedicated
washing and drying cloths
(b) Wet his roof down first (at a self-wash place), wash with
Meguiar's Car Shampoo (or maybe Dawn)
(c) Dry his roof with either a sheepskin glove or speciality 
drying cloth
(d) Wash the rest of him a panel at a time and dry (not in the
shade).
(e) Apply the Meguiar's Wax
(f) Get him professionally detailed yearly, by someone who
answers my questions with the answers from the 
e46fanatics.com forum

My dealer also told me that they'd wash him for free for me; I think I need to think about this, because it means a trip to Santa Ana (but I do go to Irvine once a week, and I work in Brea, so this might not be so bad).

I think I agree with the folks that he should NOT be washed at a car wash, but maybe, again - that's being a little obsessive?

Also, I must remember he gets Premium Unleaded (meaning that the spouse ain't driving him, Mr. 'I Only Drive 1990 Honda Civics That I Can Pay Less Than $1, 000 For') - he'll put 87 in my Bimmer, and that will not be good! Mobil 1 Synthetic Oil, and probably an oil change halfway to 7,500 miles - need to do some more research!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

SpirlingDown,
In addition to what Alan said, I believe the the 325i's are built in the plant in South Africa, Munich or Dingolfing. I've read before where the S. Africa plan has actually had better quality than the ones in Germany at time.

My 2000 323i was made in the Munich plan and I have been very happy with it. There have been minor problems here and there, however they were all minor and my dealership fixed them without a second thought.

Car For Mom,
I'm looking forward to taking car of my new 330Ci as well. I probably will not do a full wax until next spring. However I will be having the plastic clear protectant put on the nose before. I may be scolded for this, but I just power wash my car once a week at the local self serve place with fairly good results. I can recommend using a separate towel for the wheels, but I just use plan old terry cloth towels.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

GimpyMcFarlan - Your 323 looks incredible . . . nice going !!!

Uuuhh . . . I can call you Gimpy for short right  ?


----------



## SpiralingDown (Sep 28, 2002)

Alan and Gimpy,
Thanks for the great info! I appreciate it and am happy to be learning more and more about my car every day!

Gimpy,
That's a mightly perttty Steel Blue you have there! I am so glad that I chose that color! However, I admit that I struggled a bit between it and red... so we must have similar color taste.

CFMom,
Glad to see that I'm not the only who names my cars. I'm still trying to figure out a name for the new Bimmer... but sometimes it's difficult to actually put your finger on one until you see/drive it for a day or so. I've always said, "the sooner you name it, the sooner you bond for life!"  

Best to you all!
SD


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Alan,
Sure thing on the name. Gimp, Gimpy, whatever... 

Spiraling,
Here is my Steel Blue story...

The year is, 1999. I'm ready for my first Bimmer! (Had 2 sporty Honda's previously.) I do my research and head to the dealership to order a 323 coupe in blue. I walk in the front door and what greets me but a sparkling Steel Blue 323i that had arrived the week before. :yikes: My heart falls to the foor. Love at first sight!  It is almost identical to the car I had in mind, however it did not have HK sound and it was a sedan. Sat down with the salesman and pounded out a good deal since it was on the lot. I haven't regreted it since!

Needless to say, I don't have any doubts that you will love the Steel Blue. To this day 3 years later (exactly as a matter of fact!), I still find myself glancing back to look at her.

Enjoy!


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Gimpy McFarlan,

Your car is looking good!

Ah, my 15-year-old son has delusions of driving 'Karl' when I get him; notice the current car in my profile - the venerable 1996 Toyota Camry CE 5-speed - I think the journey towards a Bimmer begins with proper handling of a 96 Camry, don't you?

Mom's had: 

Chevrolet Monza (aka 'deathtrap'!)
Chevrolet Chevette (not too bad)
Toyota Tercel SR-5 Wagon (blue)
Ford Escort Wagon
Nissan Axxess
Toyota Tercel SR-5 Wagon (yellow)
Toyota Camry

And now (Lord willing) - her very first Bimmer; I'm a 1958 baby (44); the 15-year-old needs to appreciate being able to get a Bimmer (someday), not just have one handed to him (ha).

If (operative word: if) he gets anywhere near it - (a) It'll be in the church parking lot and (b) Mom will be in the driver's seat - so much for trying to impress women!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

NYM325 said:


> *
> 
> I called today and my car is still 190. Man, that train is sloooow:tsk: *


I called today as well and I'm at a 193 . . . maybe it's because the 330 is faster then the 325:dunno:

Just teasing :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

I just called today 10/16 and my 330i is at status 193! The wait is killing me!:bawling:


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I called today as well and I'm at a 193 . . . maybe it's because the 330 is faster then the 325:dunno:
> 
> Just teasing :lmao: :lmao: *


When did you order you car? Also where in NY you located? I'm in Manhasset Hills (Nassau County)


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I called today as well and I'm at a 193 . . . maybe it's because the 330 is faster then the 325:dunno:
> 
> Just teasing :lmao: :lmao: *


I guess the race is on for who gets on a ship first..


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> When did you order you car? Also where in NY you located? I'm in Manhasset Hills (Nassau County) *


I gave my deposit on 9/24 but officially gave the color's of the car on 9/27 . . . 
I'm from Melville but I ordered over at Rallye since they I bought my last car from them and they have great service.

How about you ?


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I gave my deposit on 9/24 but officially gave the color's of the car on 9/27 . . .
> I'm from Melville but I ordered over at Rallye since they I bought my last car from them and they have great service.
> ...


Got mine from rallye too. Order mine on Sept 9th. I'm from Manhasset Hills (nassau county)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> Got mine from rallye too. Order mine on Sept 9th. I'm from Manhasset Hills (nassau county) *


I know Nassau county very well, I always lived in Nassau until about a year ago when I sold my house in Plainview and moved to Melville . ..

I just sent you a PM


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Mitsui OSK Lines*

I got a Bill of Lading # from BMWNA - 'Karl' will (Lord willing) be coming on Mitsui OSK Lines - so, maybe I can track him.

BMWNA said that they don't show him as being on the boat yet, though.....


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I called again today (10/17). My baby is on a ship! I'm guessing that means status 195. Here is the synopsis:

09/09	placed order with dealer
09/09	111 - order accepted at AG w/ est. build 10/11
10/01 152 - paint shop started
10/04 155 - production completed
10/09 193 - arrived at port of exit
10/14	193 - [still waiting for a ship]
10/17	195 - on the DRESDEN EN217 -- arives Nov 9

Anyone else on this ship? I checked www.wwlamericas.com and it looks like this ship arrived at Bremerhaven Oct 15.

I have already ordered a car cover and garage door opener from Pacific BMW. I am stocking up on car wash and have ordered a DA polisher.

My wife is starting to worry, 'cause I'm hanging out on bimmerfest.com all the time. Soon I should be out on the road.

Matt


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

mwette said:


> *My wife is starting to worry, 'cause I'm hanging out on bimmerfest.com all the time. *


The spouses don't understand. We're always on bimmerfest, have our noses into Roundel or some other BMW thing, gawking at BMWs on the freeway, in parking lots... My 3 series brochure looks pretty ratty, I've gone through it so many times. My family thinks I've lost it!

But once the car arrives, they'll be all over it, telling everyone, blah, blah, blah... Can't wait to go to the mall. Drive some nice curvy roads!

Then, they'll get it.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

mwette,
Have you tried inputting your VIN into the W&W cargo status page at
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking
?
Anything showing up yet?


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

CMOS said:


> *mwette,
> Have you tried inputting your VIN into the W&W cargo status page at
> http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking
> ?
> Anything showing up yet? *


I tried that but it returned a "not found" error message.

Matt


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

My car's Status Code finally hit 193 this morning. 
The girl on the phone thought it might make the vessel leaving on the 21st but she wasn't really sure, she said there are way too many cars waiting to be shipped that my car might get stuck there for a while


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Don't hold your breath. My 330i hit VSC 193 on Oct 10 and as of 1pm today (Oct. 17) I'm still waiting for a ship.

I see you are in TX. Are you going from Bremerhaven to Charleston, S.C.? That's my route. Assuming the computers at 
BMW NA are up to date, that means I missed two boats already.

I have some (probably foolish) hope that the BMW NA computers are not always up to date. 
Check outo http://home1.gte.net/res0jr6t/
The author writes of being told he was a 193 when it later turned out his car was already on the water.

Anyway... I just spoke with someone at BMW NA who told me their order status computers were down. Maybe it will be back online tomorrow with status codes more to my liking!

CMOS



NYM325 said:


> *My car's Status Code finally hit 193 this morning.
> The girl on the phone thought it might make the vessel leaving on the 21st but she wasn't really sure, she said there are way too many cars waiting to be shipped that my car might get stuck there for a while  *


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

CMOS said:


> *Don't hold your breath. My 330i hit VSC 193 on Oct 10 and as of 1pm today (Oct. 17) I'm still waiting for a ship.
> 
> I see you are in TX. Are you going from Bremerhaven to Charleston, S.C.? That's my route. Assuming the computers at
> BMW NA are up to date, that means I missed two boats already.
> ...


I think the dealer has the most updated info. They can print out a Vehicle Status report with the most accurate info. I will ask my dealer to do this for me tomorrow.
I believe cars to Texas do come through Charleston S.C.


----------



## msilva (Aug 5, 2002)

*Blue Hawk*

Just called BMWNA, my bimmer is aboard the Blue Hawk due to arrive in NY on 10/27.

Anyone else on this boat?


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

The suspense got to me and I called BMWNA at 9:30am and heard that my car is aboard the W&W Madame Butterfly, expected in Charleston, S.C. on 10/31. 

Comment for those on the train to Bremerhaven: I spent exactly one week waiting for the boat (Oct 11->Oct18).

Question: Anyone know how long it takes before my VIN is trackable at the W&W www tracking page?

CMOS


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

CMOS said:


> *Question: Anyone know how long it takes before my VIN is trackable at the W&W www tracking page?
> 
> CMOS *


It took 3 days for me to be able to start tracking my 330Ci on the W&W site.

Also, in response to another in this thread, I found that BMW NA had the most accurate information. Not to say that the dealer was not helpful, but the friendly folks at BMW NA were more used to answering tracking questions.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

im on the
Vessel: HUAL TRITON 

anyone else?
expecting to stop 10/29 at ny


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

CMOS said:


> *The suspense got to me and I called BMWNA at 9:30am and heard that my car is aboard the W&W Madame Butterfly, expected in Charleston, S.C. on 10/31.
> 
> Comment for those on the train to Bremerhaven: I spent exactly one week waiting for the boat (Oct 11->Oct18).
> 
> ...


You're right about the 1 week wait. My car hit 193 on Oct. 16 and I called this morning and it hasn't even been assigned to a boat yet...:tsk:


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

Yesterday I received my Ti silver 2003 330i SP. It came over on the Terrier. I live in Seattle. I ordered it on 8-22-02, so it took about 2 months to receive. I only kept track of a few dates:

8-22-02: ordered
9-8-02: Status 155 production completed
9-16-02: Status 193 arrived at port of exit
10-18-02: Oxnard VPC released to truck
10-19-02: arrived Seattle
10-20-02: received car

BTW the Owner's Forum still says "At Preparation Center", so I agree you must call BMWNA (or your dealer) to get the most recent status.

The car's great. All you people waiting, just hang in there!!

-- Joe


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*a musical interlude....*

Today (21 October 2002), I called BMWNA with the theme from 'Where In The World is Carmen Sandiego?' in my head.

Where, indeed in the world is 'Karl'? I asked.

BMWNA's reply (as the strains of Otis Redding's 'Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay' come up) - Bremerhaven, Germany - 'Karl' is sitting on the dock, waiting to be loaded on a ship. This will take about a week :dunno: ; I have a Bill of Lading number, but no ship just yet.

He's still scheduled to arrive on the Left Coast on 27 November 2002.

Now, should I end with Carly Simon's 'Anticipation' or the Stones' 'I Can't Get No Satisfaction'?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Well I found out my car which was production 193 on 10/16 has actually been on the boat since 10/16 and should be arriving the east coast on 10/29 . . . 


The Vessel is called: htn hual triton 

I think that's what it was called . . .

Man this is going VERY fast and would you beleive the owners circle is up to date !!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Well I found out my car which was production 193 on 10/16 has actually been on the boat since 10/16 and should be arriving the east coast on 10/29 . . .
> 
> The Vessel is called: htn hual triton
> 
> ...


Ah! My car was on the Hual Triton on the previous trip from Germany. It was loaded 9/18 and delivered to NY/NJ on 10/3. Interesting to see that it has made the round trip and is headed back to the USA already.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *
> 
> Ah! My car was on the Hual Triton on the previous trip from Germany. It was loaded 9/18 and delivered to NY/NJ on 10/3. Interesting to see that it has made the round trip and is headed back to the USA already. *


Do you have any idea how I can track it's voyage . . .


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Do you have any idea how I can track it's voyage . . . *


You can track it with W&W at this website...

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking

Just enter the VIN and it will give you the status as things progress. It took 3 days for my car to show up on the site, but it was nice independent confirmation of the shippment. Now what would really be cool is a GPS track of the ship in transit.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *
> 
> You can track it with W&W at this website...
> 
> ...


Cool . . .thanks :thumbup:


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Well I found out my car which was production 193 on 10/16 has actually been on the boat since 10/16 and should be arriving the east coast on 10/29 . . .
> 
> The Vessel is called: htn hual triton
> 
> ...


My car turned 193 on 10/16 but this morning it was still stuck in Bremerhaven... 
You must have taken my spot...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

NYM325 said:


> *
> 
> My car turned 193 on 10/16 but this morning it was still stuck in Bremerhaven...
> You must have taken my spot... *


I told you, it's the whole 330 vs 325 thing . . . since the 330 is faster it beat your 325to the boat first 

I'm still surprised to find out it's arriving at the port on 10/29 . . . I have no idea why or how my car was built so fast. I only finalized the color choice to the dealer on 9/27 . . .


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I told you, it's the whole 330 vs 325 thing . . . since the 330 is faster it beat your 325to the boat first
> 
> I'm still surprised to find out it's arriving at the port on 10/29 . . . I have no idea why or how my car was built so fast. I only finalized the color choice to the dealer on 9/27 . . . *


Mine was scheduled for production on 10/04 but it was completed on 10/30 but then got stuck in 155 for 11 days and now it looks like it got stuck again. I'm too old for that  
I ordered my car on 08/10 from a small dealer in Texas (dealers in Houston tried to rape me) and he couldn't get me an earlier allocation or so he said. He gave me a good deal though.


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

NYM325 said:


> *
> 
> Mine was scheduled for production on 10/04 but it was completed on 10/30 but then got stuck in 155 for 11 days and now it looks like it got stuck again. I'm too old for that
> I ordered my car on 08/10 from a small dealer in Texas (dealers in Houston tried to rape me) and he couldn't get me an earlier allocation or so he said. He gave me a good deal though. *


I meant completed 09/30


----------



## Bigtime-540 (Oct 22, 2002)

Joining the ranks of the waiting..

My car is 193 since 10/17.

According to the W&W boat schedule the next boats leaving Bremerhaven are:

Traviata on 10/22
Don Juan on 10/23
Atlantic Companion on 10/26

Reasonable to expect my car will be riding one of these?


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, my car is on the water. It made it on the vessel 'Faust' that left Bremerhaven today heading for Charleston. BMW NA told me to expect my car around Nov 11 to Nov 15 :bigpimp:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Well I found out my car which was production 193 on 10/16 has actually been on the boat since 10/16 and should be arriving the east coast on 10/29 . . .
> 
> The Vessel is called: htn hual triton
> 
> ...


looks like we are ship mates. i think there is one other here that is on the hual triton too.
i wonder who gets it first at teh dealership


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

e46shift said:


> *
> 
> looks like we are ship mates. i think there is one other here that is on the hual triton too.
> i wonder who gets it first at teh dealership  *


It's all in VPC's hands to win that one !!!

Hopefully they get it through quickly and we all get it at the same time !!!!


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

*Don Juan 10/23 Sailing*

My "used" 2003 325xiT (after 650 miles on my ED experience) is on the Don Juan's 10/23 sailing, arriving Port Newark/Elizabethport, NJ on 11/05.

Anybondy else out there on this ship/sailing?

Mark


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> It's all in VPC's hands to win that one !!!
> 
> Hopefully they get it through quickly and we all get it at the same time !!!! *


grrr i bet you'll win, mine is getting trucked to a CT dealership.
im getting excited:angel:


----------



## msilva (Aug 5, 2002)

I just looked at the BMW Owner's circle order tracking for the heck of it.

They have an estimated delivery date of 11/1! I hope that date is accurate.

The auto is on a ship to arrive in NJ on 10/26, so I suppose 11/1 is possible for me.


----------



## SpiralingDown (Sep 28, 2002)

NYM325 said:


> *Well, my car is on the water. It made it on the vessel 'Faust' that left Bremerhaven today heading for Charleston. BMW NA told me to expect my car around Nov 11 to Nov 15 :bigpimp: *


I finally got around to calling BMWNA this morning (had the family here these last 2 weeks and was a bit sidetracked).

Seems as though "Fritz" also made it onto the vessel 'Faust' on 10-21! BMWNA said that the ship will be arriving at Port Charleston on Novemeber 6th! Hurray! That's next week!! I suppose it will take another week to get to FL, but after a month of waiting... what's two weeks, right??? :thumbup:

How's everyone else moving along?


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

SpiralingDown said:


> *
> 
> I finally got around to calling BMWNA this morning (had the family here these last 2 weeks and was a bit sidetracked).
> 
> ...


I was told my car is scheduled to go into the VPC on 11/09 and it could be there anywhere from one day to a week and then released to the truck. So, it's really going to depend on how busy the VPC is when our cars get there and whether the cars are damaged or not.:dunno:


----------



## SpiralingDown (Sep 28, 2002)

NYM325 said:


> *
> 
> I was told my car is scheduled to go into the VPC on 11/09 and it could be there anywhere from one day to a week and then released to the truck. So, it's really going to depend on how busy the VPC is when our cars get there and whether the cars are damaged or not.:dunno: *


Damaged??? Did you say, damaged??? :bawling: My goodness, I hadn't even considered that! I'm going to have nightmares now!

Anyhoo, I am glad that our cars are shipmates... and I hope that they both arrive safe and sound with all parts intact!

Please keep me posted if you hear any news....

Best,
Sher


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

alan f, looks like our arrival got bumped back a day to oct 30th. i dont mind as long as i can pick it up between nov 7-9:bigpimp:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

e46shift said:


> *alan f, looks like our arrival got bumped back a day to oct 30th. i dont mind as long as i can pick it up between nov 7-9:bigpimp: *


Wow . . . I didn't think to even check the voyage but it looks like your right . . . you think they're having engine trouble or something  . . . just kidding around  :lmao:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*'stealth' boat*

In another thread, I mentioned that I've had a Bill o'Lading number for about 2 weeks, and that when I called BMWNA today (10/29), they said the ship had left, but they didn't have a name 

I can only conclude that this is a precautionary measure ("loose lips sink ships" :lmao: ) in order to ensure the safe arrival of this vessel bearing 'Karl' at Port Hueneme.

However, not being a security-conscious, I sent an email to Mitsui OSK Lines (I verified the Bill o'Lading number twice), asking them if they could shed some light. :dunno:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

*I guessing two more weeks!*

My boat, the DRESDEN EN217 is supposed to dock in California Nov 9 -- one week from now. I'm guessing that I could have my car in a couple of weeks. Anyone else getting their Oct builds?

My wife is wondering about all the boxes showing up at the door (car cover, garage door opener, porter-cable). She is waiting for a really big box with my car inside.

Hope others are doing well.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: I guessing two more weeks!*



mwette said:


> *My wife is wondering about all the boxes showing up at the door (car cover, garage door opener, porter-cable). She is waiting for a really big box with my car inside.
> 
> Hope others are doing well.
> 
> ...


lol . . . pretty funny :thumbup:


----------



## msilva (Aug 5, 2002)

My car just arrived at my dealer today (been waiting since 8/12). Looks great! I should have it by the end of the week. Will post pics soon (as long as folks don't mind viewing a stock 3-er).


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

msilva said:


> *My car just arrived at my dealer today (been waiting since 8/12). Looks great! I should have it by the end of the week. Will post pics soon (as long as folks don't mind viewing a stock 3-er). *


Congrats!
btw i've been waiting since 8/05 

alan f.. today bmwna said that they are doing the workorder today and it should be released to the carrier. i guess they mean the truck so it shouldn't be too far off.:angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

e46shift said:


> *
> 
> Congrats!
> btw i've been waiting since 8/05
> ...


Sounds great !! I spoke to BMWNA and they told me I was at the VPC though they can't tell me when it will be released to the Carrier yet . . . I hope quickly because I have to say that since I found out the boat came in, all of a sudden I MUST have my new car !!!


----------



## SpiralingDown (Sep 28, 2002)

Wow!

Waiting since 8/12 and 8/05!!! I placed my order on 9/28 and EDD is 11/15! I suppose I should be thankful that I live in an area mostly populated by seniors who like to buy off the lot!  When I went in to order my car, the dealer had quite a few '03 325i allocations from which to work with.

I'm glad that your cars will be with you soon! You both are stronger than I am.... if I had to wait 3 months, I would have probably bought a leftover MY02!

Best,
SD


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *. . . I hope quickly because I have to say that since I found out the boat came in, all of a sudden I MUST have my new car !!! *


I hear ya.. I felt the same way when mine got to VPC.. seemed like the clocks in my house even slowed down... agonizing wait.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

msilva said:


> *My car just arrived at my dealer today (been waiting since 8/12). Looks great! I should have it by the end of the week. Will post pics soon (as long as folks don't mind viewing a stock 3-er). *


Your car hit the dealer today (Monday) and you won't have it until the end of the week? How does that happen? What is he going to do with it??


----------



## msilva (Aug 5, 2002)

CMOS said:


> *
> 
> Your car hit the dealer today (Monday) and you won't have it until the end of the week? How does that happen? What is he going to do with it?? *


The story I got was the title (or similar documentation) has to arrive by mail and it usually is a day or two behind the arrival of the vehicle. Then, the car is prepped and a local detailer cleans it.

I have already been to the dealer's backlot twice yesterday to see the car. It's awesome. Hope I can make it through the next 48 hours.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*"as the bimmer turns...."*

And now, Bimmerphiles, time for another episode of "As The Bimmer Turns..."

'Karl Bimmer', a suave, Topaz Blue, Black Leatherette, 5-speed, Premium Packaged, born in South Africa 325i has safely made it to Bremerhaven, Germany, to be put on a sturdy vessel of the Mitsui OSK Lines and shipped to the Left Coast of the United States of America.

When his lady checked yesterday, the suave German was *still * waiting for his ship to leave; the very nice lady at BMWNA said, "it can take 2-3 weeks :yikes: for a car to be loaded on the ship"

She said that his estimated date of arrival at Port Hueneme is: 4 December 2002. 

To say hello (and also to give him a hard time [seriously, Paul Mooradian of Crevier BMW is a good guy, and gave me a very good deal, including the mats]), I called my Client Adviser (aka salesguy) and said, "Man! where's my car!!!!!" Paul and I rib each other a good deal; (he got on my case for my thinking he was going to charge me for the mats) - he checked his computer and told me that the estimated arrival was 27 November 2002, and the car would probably be at Crevier around December 5.

And so, his lady awaits the arrival of 'Karl Bimmer' from across the sea!

Tune in next time when hopefully, the name of the sturdy vessel bearing 'Karl' to the U.S of A will be known!


----------



## NYM325 (Oct 8, 2002)

Does any of you know if our October production cars will have the third headrest or not? The BMW website says that cars produced after October 1st will have it. I tried to e-mail BMWNA with this question but I was ignored so I'm assuming they have no idea..:dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: "as the bimmer turns...."*



car_for_mom said:


> *And now, Bimmerphiles, time for another episode of "As The Bimmer Turns..."
> 
> Tune in next time when hopefully, the name of the sturdy vessel bearing 'Karl' to the U.S of A will be known!
> 
> *


I think someone has been watching too many soap opera's  

just teasing . . . don't ask me how your going to make it until the end of the month . . . something tells me the wait is gonna drive you crazy !!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

e46shift said:


> *
> 
> Congrats!
> btw i've been waiting since 8/05
> ...


I just found out mine was 'released to the Carrier' today so the race continues . . .


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I just found out mine was 'released to the Carrier' today so the race continues . . . *


:lmao:


----------



## msilva (Aug 5, 2002)

Here are a couple of quick shots right after the car was unloaded from the carrier truck. No prep work had been done as of yesterday (note that the cover panels for the tow fittings have not been put on due to shipment I assume).

Sorry if these are slow to load. I think the web host I am using is not so good.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

NYM325 said:


> *Does any of you know if our October production cars will have the third headrest or not? The BMW website says that cars produced after October 1st will have it. I tried to e-mail BMWNA with this question but I was ignored so I'm assuming they have no idea..:dunno: *


I called BMW and asked them about any recalls or anything with cars coming in now at Hueneme. I was told that some cars are having the 3rd headrest installed at the VPC, but that most of the cars coming out of Munich now have that third headrest already installed. My production date was 10/4/02, and I actually completed production on 10/1, so I don't know where I am going to be with this. Looks like I'll just have to wait and see.

I am on the Grand Benelux and am scheduled for delivery on 11/13 at Hueneme. If I have the headrest problem, I'll probably be hearing from my dealer about the hold-up, otherwise, I hope to have the new ride before Thanksgiving (shouldn't be a problem unless there is a hold-up of some sort).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> so, did you get a "light" Topaz or a "dark" Topaz??!?!? *


neither . . . I got the "middle" Topaz


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *I finally got my Topaz/Grey 330i :thumbup:
> 
> I am going to give a little more info then that on the '3 series' board later on today for those that are interested.
> 
> ...


Alan,

Congrats! Good luck with your new car! Also, did you happen to see if my car also has the 3rd headrest????!!! I hope I get it!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> Alan,
> 
> ...


I didn't actually go and check out the details of your car because it was off a little distance though it was sitting inside out fo the bad weather. I felt kind of funny being in an area with my salesman where they really don't allow people so I didn't want to take advantage of the situation. But I will tell you it was literally the first car I noticed when I walked into the warehouse because you can't miss that white M aero rear bumper :thumbup:

It was parked facing forward . . . I would think for sure you have the 3rd headrest because I think my car was either produced the same time as yours or maybe a week before, so if I got it, I would think you got it.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*'karl's' ship!*

From a MOL email:

We received information from our sister company that you are attempting to trace a shipment of a vehicle destined for Port Hueneme. The Bill of lading you referenced is actually loaded onto a vessel operated by MOL Bulk division. Our division does not has access to the elaborate tracking systems that our container section has, this is why your inquiry failed.

Anyway, good news - BL number 762028514 is listed shown as being loaded onto our vessel the "Brilliant Ace" Voy 93, the cargo destined for Pt Hueneme however was transshipped onto another of our vessels called"Bravery Ace" - she is scheduled to arrive on the 4th, December. At present she is scheduled to arrive Baltimore Md on the 17 Oct, thence Jacksonville & Brunswick Ga. Afterwards crossing the Panama canal bound forWest Coast Ports.

I hope that we have satisfied your inquiry and that you enjoy your new vehicle.

I think it was very nice of them to respond to my question, and now I think some of my tax dollars should go to having the Coast Guard track the good ship Bravery Ace, letting me know where she is at any given point in time!

:lmao:


----------



## SpiralingDown (Sep 28, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> Edit: Also my car came with the 3rd headrest & it is NOT intrusive at all. I was a little concerned because I thought the rear headrests were noticable in my Coupe but the 3rd headres in the sedan is smaller & lower then the 2 outer headrests *


Congratulations, Alan! Great news!!! :thumbup:

I completely agree about the 3rd headrest! It sits slightly lower than the two lateral headrests and makes for an unobstructed view from the rear view mirror. I think it looks quite nice! 

Have fun with your new Bimmer! I keep reminding my foot that it has to take it easy for a while... which is NOT an easy thing to do!

SD


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

mwette said:


> *I got it. By the time I got home from work it was already dark, but got to drive it to dinner and back. Attached is proof. I'll post some pic's tomorrow. *


pics here


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I didn't actually go and check out the details of your car because it was off a little distance though it was sitting inside out fo the bad weather. I felt kind of funny being in an area with my salesman where they really don't allow people so I didn't want to take advantage of the situation. But I will tell you it was literally the first car I noticed when I walked into the warehouse because you can't miss that white M aero rear bumper :thumbup:
> 
> It was parked facing forward . . . I would think for sure you have the 3rd headrest because I think my car was either produced the same time as yours or maybe a week before, so if I got it, I would think you got it. *


I totally understand! I'm dying to see pics of the 3rd rear headrest. If you take any, could you please email em to me at [email protected] . Thanks

By the way, I want to get a meet together.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CarFreak said:


> *
> 
> I totally understand! I'm dying to see pics of the 3rd rear headrest. If you take any, could you please email em to me at [email protected] . Thanks
> 
> By the way, I want to get a meet together. *


Hey Ben

I just posted them for you here (3rd headrest pics)

Also here is a quick pic of my new car


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*the 'bravery ace', bearer of 'karl bimmer...'*

this is a picture of the 'Bravery Ace', the bearer of 'Karl Bimmer':


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> neither . . . I got the "middle" Topaz *


Ha!


----------

